
Reddit Declares Itself a ‘Government’ - eplanit
http://betabeat.com/2014/09/reddit-declares-itself-a-government/
======
paulhauggis
yes, another government that actively squashes anything pro-religious, pro-
capitalistic, and the community regularly takes part in witch hunts that many
times lead to people getting hurt, fired, or both.

I also question the median age of the community. I once saw a multi-thread
discussion (with lots of comments) arguing that a 13 year old has plenty of
life experience.

